# SPI clear on sale



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Just a heads up...... If you havent tried this stuff, nows the time. If you have used it, then you know this a great deal....

I heard they were going to be running specials with free activator when you buy a gallon of clear. I ordered a gallon of the HS today and got the activator free. thats $40 off. I think the MS clear is the same deal but not sure.

Great clear, great deal, cant beat it  

http://www.southernpolyurethanes.com/homepage.htm


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

thats some good stuff right there and they have a great tech department. let me go see what needs a fresh coat of clear.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Aug 19 2008, 01:35 AM~11379153
> *thats some good stuff right there and they have a great tech department. let me go see what needs a fresh coat of clear.
> *


No doubt about it. Its really user friendly and they are certainly willing to help with any problems or if you dont know what the hell your doing :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 19 2008, 02:13 AM~11379452
> *No doubt about it. Its really user friendly and they are certainly willing to help with any problems or if you dont know what the hell your doing  :biggrin:
> *


Cant beat that


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

who said they were running a special??? if so im gunna order a gallon 2marow


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i got the flyer, call bakerpbe and place an order, FREE SHIPPING !!!!
cant find a good ass $75.00 gallon of clear anywhere

(800) 476-3006

http://bakerpbe.com/


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

does that meen if i get a gallon of the universal clear ( 1:1) do i get a gallon of activator??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Aug 19 2008, 10:25 PM~11387278
> *does that meen if i get a gallon of the universal clear ( 1:1) do i get a gallon of activator??
> *


no theyre not going to give you $100 off.

The owner said they were going to be running specials but didnt give the dates or anything.

I know its good on the HS clear, i ordered a gallon yesterday. He was tlaking aobut doing it on the MS and euro too but you'd have to call Baker.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Got my order today. The MS and HS are the ones on sale at the moment. Personally i like the MS better than the universal and there isnt much difference. So if you wanted the universal u could order 2 sprayable gallons of MS for $60 less than the universal.


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

u prefer the ms over the hs????


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11397538
> *u prefer the ms over the hs????
> *


havent sprayed the HS before, ask me in a few days. It is supposed to be the hardest of them to spray though.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 20 2008, 08:22 PM~11397956
> *havent sprayed the HS before, ask me in a few days. It is supposed to be the hardest of them to spray though.
> *


I got the hs on my fleetwood


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 22 2008, 02:15 PM~11411847
> *I got the hs on my fleetwood
> *


post some pics. I think im about to go clear the bumper on my magnum now just to try it out before i clear the whole car.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 22 2008, 08:19 PM~11416013
> *post some pics. I think im about to go clear the bumper on my magnum now just to try it out before i clear the whole car.
> *


You will have to give me a few days,waiting on tropical storm fay to blow over


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 23 2008, 10:05 AM~11418118
> *You will have to give me a few days,waiting on tropical storm fay to blow over
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

WOW that shit is slick










Thats 10 mins after spraying it and only 2 coats. I looked at it again this morning and its slick as glass, nothing to buff. I am impressed

But this stuff definitely take some work to lay out. Dont even think about spraying it out of anything less than a 1.4. But the results speak for themselves. I need to hurry up and order another gallon before the sale ends at the end of the month.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

so whats the best clear to buy from here??? i wanna try this stuff out


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 23 2008, 11:57 AM~11418421
> *so whats the best clear to buy from here??? i wanna try this stuff out
> *


man they all have different uses. I would get the universal or MS to try. They are all really good and similar just those 2 are easier to use than the HS. 

If you order before the end of the month i would get the MS and it will be like $70 to your door for a sprayable gallon.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

here a pic of my 63 lac steering wheel i painted and cleared using the spi turbo clear,its alittle dusty but real slick


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 23 2008, 09:35 AM~11418584
> *man they all have different uses. I would get the universal or MS to try. They are all really good and similar just those 2 are easier to use than the HS.
> 
> If you order before the end of the month i would get the MS and it will be like $70 to your door for a sprayable gallon.
> *


 SWEET THATS WAT I"LL USE FOR MY JAMBS!!! :biggrin: :thmbsup:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 24 2008, 01:20 AM~11422299
> *SWEET THATS WAT I"LL USE FOR MY JAMBS!!! :biggrin: :thmbsup:
> *


If you are going to handle them soon after painting you might want to add some of their polar accelerator. It tends to stay soft for a few days after painting when i have jambed with it. But you definitely dont want to use the HS on jambs. It doesnt flow and "melt" in like a lot of clears. (Easy to get dry spots in crack and crevices)


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 23 2008, 07:36 AM~11418185
> *damn that sucks
> *


yea preety much


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

can some one plz explain the differences between all of the spi clears ..


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

just put my order in last fri, 2 gallons of spi hs clear, and one gallon base white, gallon reducer, quart of white epoxy and quart of activator and it was about $340


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 30 2008, 11:39 PM~11481263
> *can some one plz explain the differences between all of the spi clears ..
> *


Heres a forum for the paint, all the info you'll ever need. Any other questions post on there or PM me. Ive used them all except the euro and i have a gallon of that ready to spray on a car next week.  


http://spi.forumup.org/index.php?mforum=spi


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2008, 10:45 PM~11481835
> *Heres a forum for the paint, all the info you'll ever need. Any other questions post on there or PM me. Ive used them all except the euro and i have a gallon of that ready to spray on a car next week.
> http://spi.forumup.org/index.php?mforum=spi
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks for looking out


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 lowfukn ram_@Aug 31 2008, 02:52 AM~11482062
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  thanks for looking out
> *


no problem


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

What clear is the easiest to spray? Im placing an order tomarrow for their epoxy so I might as well get the clear to, I hear nothing but good things about this company


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 08:16 PM~11721926
> *What clear is the easiest to spray? Im placing an order tomarrow for their epoxy so I might as well get the clear to, I hear nothing but good things about this company
> *


probably the universal but MS is real nice too just easier to run


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Here are a few using the universal


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 28 2008, 08:24 PM~11721966
> *probably the universal but MS is real nice too just easier to run
> *


is the universal a UV protected clear? I looked on the msds and it didnt say


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i sprayed the hs a week ago and damn thats some good clear! usually i get a small run somewhere but not with this stuff and it layed out really flat 2, and its some of the easiest clear that ive cut n buffed


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin+Sep 28 2008, 08:47 PM~11722127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i had the same experience. That shits thick so if you get it out of the gun right its not going anywhere. I fianlly buffed the car i sprayed with it yesterday after about a month of sitting, Damn it looks good :0


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

ya i sprayed the hs with my geo that has a 1.5 tip and it sprayed out nice!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Sep 29 2008, 12:23 AM~11724165
> *ya i sprayed the hs with my geo that has a 1.5 tip and it sprayed out nice!
> *


Damn i need to get some parts for my geo and use it again. I always like how it lays out the clear


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Sep 28 2008, 08:47 PM~11722127
> *is the universal a UV protected clear? I looked on the msds and it didnt say
> *



If you are asking does it have uv inhibitors in it then the answer is yes.. Most of your clears and def your low end econo clears will have 1 UV inhibitor in them.. SPI uses 2 in the resto clears ( HS< MS<UNIV ).. It will last as long or longer than any of the majors top shelf clears for sure!!!


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 28 2008, 10:36 PM~11724322
> *Damn i need to get some parts for my geo and use it again. I always like how it lays out the clear
> *


ya i picked up 2 geo's for 300 and they both came with a rebuild kit just incase, but they have worked perfect so far


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Sep 30 2008, 12:01 AM~11734365
> *ya i picked up 2 geo's for 300 and they both came with a rebuild kit just incase, but they have worked perfect so far
> *


I havent cleared with mine in years, it was the first "good" clear gun i bought. Got a couple Sata's and Iwata's since. But i bet that geo with the 1.5 would break up and lay down that HS great :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BondoKing_@Sep 29 2008, 11:42 PM~11734093
> *If you are asking does it have uv inhibitors in it then the answer is yes.. Most of your clears and def your low end econo clears will have 1 UV inhibitor in them.. SPI uses 2 in the resto clears ( HS< MS<UNIV ).. It will last as long or longer than any of the majors top shelf clears for sure!!!
> *


Thanks, I just read you must use a 1.4 and my satajet got a 1.3 the cheapest nozzle set I could find is $200. Whats the best gun in that price range for clear?


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

Fleetwood, Sata kind of runs larger than some other companys.. For example a 1.4 in a sata would be eqivulant to a 1.5 in a Geo or Sharpe..

you can use your 1.3 in your sata without issue.. I spray these clears thru my mini guns un reducded ( the universal clear that is ).. 1 has a 1.0 tip and one has a 1.2 tip.. I jhave also sprayed the HS thru my mini gun reduced slightly to get it to lay out..

My point is that your Sata with a 1.3 should be fine..

Barryk the owner of spi is a big Sata fan... Give him a shout, Im sure he will tell you its ok..

The problems seem to come more from the cheaper guns and smaller tip sizes.. The higher end guns are just better period.. I have used many different guns over the years.. and was proud to use my cheapo's.. however after buying high end guns I said I would never go back.. and for good reason.. the cheap guns cant compete day in day out and perform at the same level every single day


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I shot this one with your sata and the 1.3. You just have to watch it close to lay it down without orange peal. Other than that you'll be fine.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Alright that makes me feel much better....thanks


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Sep 29 2008, 10:01 PM~11734365
> *ya i picked up 2 geo's for 300 and they both came with a rebuild kit just incase, but they have worked perfect so far
> *


i was surprised how well it layed out and how flat it layed, its my fav clear gun, i also have a geo with 1.4 i use for base and i use a binks m1-g for base aswell


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

So which is better the universal or euro 2020 or the other one


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

i like euro 2020 but everyone raves about the universal, ill try that one next


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

fuck spi products they are junk i gave them a chance and they can shove that shit up thier ass back to ppg


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

solo20 said:


> fuck spi products they are junk i gave them a chance and they can shove that shit up thier ass back to ppg


what product did you use? ive used almost everything they have and havent had many issues that werent my error and SPI even sent me more product for free even when it was my fault


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Which one is similar to ppg 2021


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

streetking said:


> what product did you use? ive used almost everything they have and havent had many issues that werent my error and SPI even sent me more product for free even when it was my fault


 i dont rember what i used and i dont care i wont reccomended for show car use so ppg and house of colors is where is at fuck spi


----------

